# Deer Hunting With Dogs forum



## fredw (Jan 19, 2012)

This forum provides a seat at the fire for those of us who hunt deer in front of the hounds.  Come on in and discuss all things pertaining to hunting deer with hounds.  Talk about your dogs, favorite breeds, shotgun of choice, your club and your successes.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks.  Great addition.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 19, 2012)

OH NO !!!   DEER DOGGERS !!!!   there goes the neighborhood 

Just kidding folks, glad we were able to accomodate with a sub-forum.  Yall will be in good hands with Fred. moderating the forum.  I look forward to reading about some chases !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2012)

fredw said:


> This forum provides a seat at the fire for those of us who hunt deer in front of the hounds.  Come on in and discuss all things pertaining to hunting deer with hounds.  Talk about your dogs, favorite breeds, shotgun of choice, your club and your successes.






I can promise ya'll this, Mr. Fred is in one of the BEST hunting clubs in middle Ga, with some of the finest deer dogging ANYWHERE !!!


Give me a shout Mr. F, before Turkey season and I'll show you some prime property !!!


----------



## Xrallison (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks mr Fred this is a cool addition to Gon I'm sure this will get a ton of hits


----------



## fredw (Jan 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can promise ya'll this, Mr. Fred is in one of the BEST hunting clubs in middle Ga, with some of the finest deer dogging ANYWHERE !!!
> 
> 
> Give me a shout Mr. F, before Turkey season and I'll show you some prime property !!!


I'll do it!  Looking forward to it.


----------



## simpleman30 (Jan 19, 2012)

thanks for the outlet mods.  much appreciated.


----------



## HORJUA (Jan 19, 2012)

i am a hound man from arkansas, our lease is 8500 acres, i would love to be in a large dog lease, thanks gon this is my favorite site now.


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Jan 19, 2012)

*thanks gon*

thanks to GON and mr fred for giving us a place at the fire , i hope that this will only grow to shed some true light on our sport....this is a great day for all houndsmen....it is my wish that this will only help our sport and help shrink the gap between all hunters....not only in ga , but all over the us....again thanks gon


----------



## mscamp (Jan 20, 2012)

*Thanks to GON*

Thanks Fred, this will make it easier to keep up with you guys now!


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Feb 6, 2012)

About time! Thank you GON and Mr. FRED!


----------



## jessicam (Jan 9, 2014)

we are trying to teach our lab to deer hunt. looking for tips, thanks!


----------

